

Things "Everyone Knows" - pinchyfingers
http://xkcd.com/1053/

======
ColinWright
Normally I don't upvote XKCD submissions, because I figure pretty much
everyone here on HN would read them.

Ironic, given today's comic.

I love it when there's something cool that I met years or decades ago and
which I get to share with someone who hasn't seen it. I love it when I get to
see this cool thing afresh, through someone else's eyes, and get the sense of
wonder and excitement all over again.

I give talks to schools, and people ask if I ever get bored. Sometimes, yes,
because sometimes the kids just don't "get it", and on those occasions we end
up trudging through the material.

But when they do "get it", I get to share the excitement of discovery all over
again.

And now Munroe has reminded me of that.

~~~
pinchyfingers
I'm fortunate to be in a mentor-type role to several people and have the
opportunity to discuss and study things that I've already gone over hundreds
or thousands of times, yet when it clicks for the other person, I find myself
incredibly excited over these things I should logically gloss over with
disinterest. As you put it, I get to share the excitement of discovery all
over again. Its one of the best highs I know.

This kind of ignorance is all over the Internet and I'm definitely less likely
to be excited and more likely to ignore people. Like the guy who posts Aphex
Twin tracks to Reddit 20 years after they were released. I usually discount
that guy, but maybe I should be engaging that person and reliving the
discovery. Who knows what I've missed out on by dismissing people who don't
know stuff that "everybody knows"?

